# New Red Dragon Plakat. :)



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I got him from a breeder, and he shipped this morning. He is a teeny little thing (compared to my other bettas.) He is soooooooooo hyper, I put him in the tank and he started zipping around and challenging Veles (a yellow veilteil next to him) to a fight. It's funny seeing a teeny little plakat flare at a full grown veiltail. Veles makes the new guy look like a shrimp! :lol: The reason his fins are all torn up was that he and some other dragons jumped into each other's tanks and ripped each other to shreds. I'm still trying to figure out a name for him... But here he is  He's such a cute little thing.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous and sooo tiny!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so cute. And a peanut


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Name him Peanut. lol


----------



## BanditTus (Apr 17, 2010)

He is so tiny and cute xD And Peanut would be an adorable name


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

put me down for peanut too! Sooooo pretty!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's amazing!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  
Couldn't decide between Peanut and Thales (Thall-eez) so... First name- Peanut. Second name- Thales.  Thank you guys for the names!


----------

